# Vous allez manger quoi, là maintenant ?



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Ce midi, c'est poêlée de haricots / champignons avec des poissons panés un peu bas de gamme.
Il y a des fruits - et puis j'ai préparé de la pâte à cookies.
(Aurais-je le temps de les faire ? Le suspens est total !)

Je vous souhaite un bon appétit.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mars 2010)

Ici, ça sera pancakes... Pour la garniture, le choix est trop important pour établir une liste (expérimentations envisageables!) 

Et un bon appétit à tous.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2010)

> 11:49  	 <PonkHead> 	 En loucedé, je vais ouvrir un sujet de con.



Bon, voilà, c'est fait


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2010)

Apéro
déjeuno
café (mais pas nespresso)
digeo
siesto


Sujet conno  

NB : déjeuno = entrée, plat, fromage et dessert. On n'est pas au B....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Un sandwich jambon-fromage.


----------



## Madalvée (21 Mars 2010)

Là, je vais bouffer de la paperasse et du bulletin de vote : je dépouille.


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2010)

mon chat


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mars 2010)

Une chope


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Une chope



avec le verre ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mars 2010)

et toi les poils ou bien ?


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> et toi les poils ou bien ?



je l'explique comment on écorche un chat ?*



* c'est comme un lapin


----------



## estcethomas (21 Mars 2010)

la tout de suite gaufrette à la vanille!


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2010)

estcethomas a dit:


> la tout de suite gaufrette à la vanille!








prétentieux


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2010)

Une pomme (bio) c'est moins risqué pour le clavier qu'une chope 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------




jp.pilet a dit:


> Une pomme (bio) c'est moins risqué pour le clavier qu'une chope



Coucou Macinside  On t'attend sur le jeu "qui est-ce ?" :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2010)

Oui...
Mais non.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, voilà, c'est fait



Oui, mais comme c'est Ponk, on participe.
Ca aurait été un autre (genre chaipas, au hasard, hal9000), il se serait fait sabrer, mais là non, c'est Ponk.



Alors..

Moi c'est simple, c'est petits dej de compète en ce moment : je fais comme on me dit à la télé, je consomme des fruits et légumes par jour, tout ça, pour être beau et en forme, pouvoir travailler plus et tout le merdier.

Donc j'ai ressorti ma machine à faire des jus de fruits et je me suis fait une pinte de jus : 2 oranges, 2 kiwis, 1 pomme, et j'ai foutu un petit futé (ou petit loupiot, ou petit branleur, je me souviens plus du nom, c'est du yaourt quoi) dedans pour être sûr.
Avec un grand café et quelques muffins, j'ai UNE PECHE! 

...

En fait nan ça marche moyen, j'ai déjà la dalle.
Mais bon, l'essentiel c'est d'y croire, hein, je vais être beau en bonne santé, tout ça.

Youpi.

Et demain je rajouterai peut-être un ou deux avocats, une botte de poireaux et un melon. Il me reste plus qu'à vérifier si je peux foutre des steacks dans la machine et je ne mangerai plus qu'une fois par jour : gain de temps pour être beau en bonne santé et tout ET avoir plus de temps dans la journée pour travailler plus et être riche en plus d'être beau et en bonne santé et tout.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> 2 oranges, 2 kiwis, 1 pomme, et j'ai foutu un petit futé (...), j'ai UNE PECHE!
> 
> ...



Bobby vient donc de découvrir la formule de la transmutation.
Respect.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mars 2010)

enfin un fil très interessant !

Moi sandwich jambon cruité (avec un peu de chance sinon ca sera baguette de pain + jambon&crudité mélangés au fond du sac).
Et sinon Orangina en boisson.

Et sinon croissant ce matin !

A demain pour d'autres merveilleuses aventures de moi !


----------



## Frodon (22 Mars 2010)

Moi je vais tous vous manger!!


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2010)

ben moi j'ai rien mangé de la journée... j'ai faim.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Mars 2010)

Moi j'ai dormi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Des carbonades ...


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mars 2010)

Ce soir, ça va être poulet tandoori...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2010)

estcethomas a dit:


> ben moi j'ai rien mangé de la journée... j'ai faim.


Ah ah!
Tu as l'estcethomas vide! oh oh oh!

Heureusement que tu n'as pas fait l'amour avec un cheval. 
Hé oui, on aurait eu l'estcethomas dans l'étalon! Hé hé!

jean bloguin! etc...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2010)

P77, sors de ce corps


----------



## estcethomas (22 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ah!
> Tu as l'estcethomas vide! oh oh oh!
> 
> Heureusement que tu n'as pas fait l'amour avec un cheval.
> ...



Pas mal du tout dis donc!


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2010)

la des fayots, c'est bon les fayots


----------



## Grug (22 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> la des fayots, c'est bon les fayots


pff c'est comme les nioubs ça fait péter.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mars 2010)

C'te pain suisse de ouf' ! 
Ca c'est du petit déj' !

A+ pour de futures nouvelles aventures !


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> C'te pain suisse de ouf' !
> Ca c'est du petit déj' !
> 
> A+ pour de futures nouvelles aventures !


Poil aux jointures...


----------



## jugnin (23 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> P77, sors de ce corps



Oui, mais comme c'est bobby, on rigole.
Ca aurait été un autre (genre chaipas, au hasard, hal9000), il se serait  fait sabrer, mais là non, c'est bobby.


----------



## Lio70 (23 Mars 2010)

Aujourd'hui midi, ce sera jambon-beurre sur le pouce, entre deux demi-journees chargees.
Je me souviens avec nostalgie des croissants de Robertav. Autre epoque...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Moi je vais tous vous manger!!



Ziiiiiiiiip! ... 
Y'a assez ?... :style:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mars 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ziiiiiiiiip! ...
> Y'a assez ?... :style:



heu... non rien...


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

Les restes...


----------



## estcethomas (23 Mars 2010)

une pizza!


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2010)

ma main dans ta gueule ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> ma main dans ta gueule ?



Oué, bel exemple de modération


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> ma main dans ta gueule ?



C'est BIO, au moins ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mars 2010)

Un sandiwch jambon crudtié et un croissant aux amandes avec une cannette d'orangina !

tiens...mais c'est un copié/collé de ce que je mange quasiment toute la semaine...
:rose:


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mars 2010)

...j'arrive soyez pas impatients. 

Une pomme.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

Ce soir, saumon sauce fromage avec des frites


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

De l'amour,
de l'eau fraîche.
_what else ?_


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Mars 2010)

J'AI FAIIIIIIMMMMMM...et il faut que je bosse encore demi-heure  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Des spaghetti tomates-basilic.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> De l'amour,
> de l'eau fraîche.
> _what else ?_



Un nespresso ?


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Des spaghetti *tomates-basilic*.



C'est pâtes d'saison.




D) 

On devient pas pas beau, svelte, musclé et constamment de bonne humeur avec de telles habitudes.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

Une bonne grosse journée de boulot - bien grasse, bien épaisse, avec des nerfs tendus comme des cordes dedans et le sang qui coule lorsque tu y enfonces le couteau - une tranche lourde et rouge, un T-bone gargantuesque enrichi au cholestérol.

Miam !


----------



## estcethomas (24 Mars 2010)

Un peu de faisselle avec un verre de jus d'orange!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2010)

/mode "P77, sors du corps de Bobby" :

çà ne va pas te remplir l'estcethomas  


















Oui, je sors


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mars 2010)

néant

c'est fou comme je deviens administratif dans mon parlé...
:rateau:


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)

Un bon petit déj' bien copieux, café, tartines grillées, jus de fruit...


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

Café sur café en cette matinée.


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mars 2010)

une pâte de fruit afin de tenir jusqu'à 13 heures


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> On devient pas pas beau, svelte, musclé et constamment de bonne humeur avec de telles habitudes.



Moi je croyais, Bertolli m'aurait menti ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2010)

mon pain blanc


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)

Une salade composée.


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mars 2010)

Un liégeois de fruit : chantilly/framboise huuum


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Mars 2010)

une piz ...
desolé on tape à la porte c'est le livreur


----------



## Madalvée (24 Mars 2010)

Passionnant.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Passionnant.


 
Non.
Mais c'est parce que j'ai oublié le sondage.

Pensez-vous que ce sujet est :

Un gros foutage de gueule.
Une intéressante étude sociologique.
Un appel déguisé à consommer 5 fruits et légumes pas jour.
La preuve que y en a vraiment qui s'emmerdent dans la vie.
Une publicité cachée pour l'industrie agro-alimentaire.
Je n'ai pas compris la question.
Un grand balancier.....
Quand est-ce qu'on mange ?
Le gras, c'est la vie.
Rien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Mars 2010)

Réponse 8 et 9 pour moi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2010)

4 et 9.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2010)

11. Une Ponkerie de plus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2010)

6


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mars 2010)

Pour ma part, 4, 8 et 9


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2010)

12... Le plaisir de communiquer


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mars 2010)

Moi je vote 3, mais c'est parce que je suis dans la combine.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2010)

pas un con jeune pour répondre "69" ??  

ptain, ça se couillemolise vraiment ici...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> 12... Le plaisir de communiquer


 
Si tu regardes bien, c'est de la communication au sens actuel du terme : de la pub, de l'exposé, de la mise en avant de soi sans véritable attente ou besoin de retour, de réponse.
C'est un entrelac de monologue, de la mononication - au sens où, à part le lieu de tartinage de nos monologues, rien ou presque ici n'est _en commun._

Bref.

13. Permettre à Ponkhead dans un moment de fatigue désabusée d'aller s'enfoncer une porte ouverte dans le pied.


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2010)

10&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> ... de la mise en avant de soi sans véritable attente ou besoin de retour, de réponse.



*JE ME FERAIS BIEN GRIGNOTER LE VIER, LÀ MAINTENANT, PAS VOUS ?!!!?*



> ... à part le lieu de tartinage de nos monologues, rien ou presque ici n'est _en commun._



Plus maintenant... J'ai induit l'éventualité potentielle d'une possible réponse, l'espoir d'un virtuel échange à venir ... :style:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2010)

Tu ne vas pas ouvrir manger d'huitres  












 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu ne vas pas ouvrir manger d'huitres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas avant une semaine... 

D'où ma vocifération...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)




----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2010)

Mais je la connais  :love:


----------

